
Show HN: When a non-techie wants to look like a hacker - Rivi
http://yigaldviri.github.io/stam
======
delinka
See also [http://www.hackertyper.com/](http://www.hackertyper.com/)

------
vqc
FYI: "they immidiatly" \--> "they immediately"

~~~
Rivi
Thanks. My bad

